# Genaue Unterschiede Rm Switch 2003/ 2004



## dioXxide (25. November 2006)

Hallo, ich will ein RM Switch Richi Schley Edition kaufen, nun weiss ich und der Verkäufer des Rahmens nicht genau welches Baujahr 2003 ODER 2004 das Teil ist. Es handelt sich um ein Switch Richi Schley Edition. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn hier jemand posten könnte, wie ich die Rahmen ganz klar unterscheiden kann! Es wäre mir nämlich wichtig, dass es ein 04er ist, wegen der bekannten Schwächen der 03er.

Bilder poste ich noch... Danke!


----------



## dioXxide (25. November 2006)

Hier ist ein Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2006)

also das richi schleyer is definitiv ein '04er
wenn du beweise willst sind das der silberne umlenkhebel und ne ordentliche dämpfereinbaulänge(190mm)


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2006)

Das Baujahr ist Bestandteil der Rahmennummer. Damit kannst Du zweifelsfrei das Baujahr ermitteln.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. November 2006)

moin moin

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2004/switch

mfg


----------



## dioXxide (25. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das Baujahr ist Bestandteil der Rahmennummer. Damit kannst Du zweifelsfrei das Baujahr ermitteln.



Wie stellt sich das dar? Also wie ist das codiert oder fängt die mit 2004 an?


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Wie stellt sich das dar? Also wie ist das codiert oder fängt die mit 2004 an?



Schau einfach mal in den OLD Slayer Thread. Da hatten wir ne ähnliche  Diskussion. Ich hab da sogar ein Bild gepostet.


----------

